# Create an emergency repair disk for w2k



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Start / programs / accessories / system tools / backup to launch the backup utility..You will be prompte for a blank, formatted floppy. You can also choose to have the Registry copied to the %systemroot%repair\regback at this time if you wish.. Click on ok and you will be prompted when copy has finished.

Your emergency repair disk should contain Autoexec.bat, config.nt, setup.log.

the erd is not a bootable disk. You will have to boot from the cdrom before you use ERD..When prompted to select a setup option, press R to repaid windows 2000.You will then be presented with two options. You can press C to repair a windoes 200 installation using the recovery console or press R to repair windows 2000 using ERD. press R to start the repair.

Then you will have to choose manual or Fast repair. Selecting fast repairwill automatically repair the startup environment files, system files, boot sector files as well as Registry..

Reboot and that should get you going again..

.Whew..Way too much typing for me but enjoy..


----------

